# Problème gmail



## gigab (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques temps sur mon Mac j'ai des problèmes récurrents avec mon adresse Gmail. 

Les paramètres sont bien rentrés mais pourtant impossible d'envoyer des mails à partir du Mac. 
J'ai activé la validation à deux étapes, rentré le code donné par Google à la place du mot de passe et cela a fonctionné quelques jours ... puis ça recommence à ne plus fonctionner. 

Pire, je reçois tous les jours leurs mails m'informant du blocage d'une connexion suspecte... même quand je viens juste de changer le mot de passe ...

Du coup j'en ai marre .. je pense me tourner vers un autre fournisseur de mail.
Que pouvez vous me proposer ? Outlook ? Yahoo ? ... 

Un grand merci par avance pour vos réponses. 
Bonne soirée


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2015)

y a déjà eu des sujets là dessus dont très récents

ce que tu ne dis pas
*pop ou imap?


si ca se trouve tu as un smtp mal réglé ou fichier de réglage naze

si imap tester sur  autre session test (donc  configuration Mail neuve sur cette session)
en pop tu peux aussi mais il y aura des remises en " non lus" à faire


----------



## gigab (16 Janvier 2015)

Oui en effet pardon je ne donne pas beaucoup de renseignements. 

La config est bien en imap. 
J'ai supprimé complètement la configuration de cette adresse mail sur mon Mac, puis je l'ai recréé comme une adresse neuve .. ça a fonctionné quelques jours ..

Mais systématiquement je reçois là le mail de Google qui m'informe qu'une tentative de connexion a été bloquée.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

c'est quoi le texte exact envoyé par gmail?
(copier coller , sans tes données perso evidemment)


----------



## gigab (16 Janvier 2015)

Le voilà ..


Bonjour, 

Nous avons récemment bloqué une tentative de connexion à votre compte Google [xxx@gmail.com]. 

Détails de la tentative de connexion
Date et heure : mercredi 14 janvier 2015 20 h 21 UTC 
Position : France 

S'il ne s'agissait pas de vous
Veuillez examiner la page d'activité de votre compte à l'adresse https://security.google.com/settings/security/activity pour rechercher d'éventuels éléments suspects. La personne qui a tenté de se connecter à votre compte connaît votre mot de passe. Nous vous conseillons donc de le modifier immédiatement. 

S'il s'agissait de vous
Vous pouvez plutôt utiliser une application Google telle que Gmail pour accéder à votre compte (recommandé), ou si vous souhaitez que votre compte ne soit plus protégé par les normes de sécurité modernes, modifiez vos paramètres à l'adresse https://www.google.com/settings/security/lesssecureapps. 

Pour en savoir plus, consultez la page https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255. 

Cordialement,
L'équipe Comptes Google
Cette adresse e-mail ne peut recevoir aucune réponse. Pour en savoir plus, consultez le Centre d'aide Comptes Google.
Cette notification vous a été envoyée par e-mail afin de vous informer de modifications importantes apportées à votre produit ou à votre compte Google. 

© 2015 Google Inc., 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway, Mountain View, CA 94043, USA


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

ok 
et tu as bien entendu regardé si y a des log d'appareils bizarres?
( je ne peux pas tester car  mon historique de logs ce sont des  approuvés )

et as tu fais le test usuel de configurer ce compte sur une autre session?
si c'est de l'imap c'est pas genant
et ca dira vite si des fichiers Mail sont en jeu


----------



## gigab (16 Janvier 2015)

Ben "France" c'est vaste 
Et puis je reçois le message même quand je viens juste de changer le mot de passe .

Après je ne suis pas trop calé donc je ne sais pas comment voir des logs, voir si des fichiers sont corrompus ou autres ...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

on parle bien du lien officiel chez google
ca
Security - Devices 

et je repete 
test sur autre session !


----------



## gigab (16 Janvier 2015)

Ah oui oui j'avais vérifié les logs mais sauf que ça me fait la même chose chaque jours ..

Sur l'iPhone tout va bien.


----------



## andr3 (16 Janvier 2015)

On parle bien d'un mail officiel de Google ... pas de phishing ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

andr3 a dit:


> On parle bien d'un mail officiel de Google ... pas de phishing ?


c'est pas à exclure

il faut regarder le contenu brut
( aussi appelé contenu original sur gmail en ligne, accessible via les options à droite du message)

e tau risque d'insister le premier truc à faire en cas de couac sur une session c'est de refaire la même action sur une autre session
(et si possible session sur laquelle l'outil impliqué n'a pas servi, ici Mail)


----------



## gigab (16 Janvier 2015)

Lol je ne comprends rien. 
Je crois que ce que je vais faire est supprimer le compte et en créer un sur Outlook par exemple. 
Ça sera plus simple ..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

Édit : de toute manière Gmail n'a jamais marché correctement depuis que j'ai un Mac, et ce, quelle que soit la version du système, clean install ou pas ...

En général c'est le serveur smtp qui était déconnecté et j'avais l'impossibilité d'envoyer des mails. Alors que sur l'iPhone je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème.


----------



## andr3 (16 Janvier 2015)

Bizarre, bizarre.

J'ai deux comptes Gmail (un privé en @gmail.com et un pro en @mondomaine.be) configurés dans Mail et pas de problèmes.

J'ai testé plusieurs clients mails alternatifs et le plus stable et le plus fonctionnel est Mail.

Sinon, fait le test en installant Thunderbird par exemple voire Mailbox.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2015)

certains ont eu des couacs gmail (en particulier imap)
des années d'aide et mon experience pointent vers les causes principales
-une mini erreur dans les réglages ou procédure de configuration
- fichier Mac( de reglage Mail sur cette session ) bancal ou corrompu , surtout si migrations changement d'OS
et parfois cas rares du vrai piratage et probleme pour authentifier par le vrai détenteur

=>
je pense que cela sera résolu

et ici je préconise un test sur session test
et de ne pas changer mille fois de mot de passe  en rafale ( gmail peut parfois  se prendre les pieds ou le mac qui lui a parfois encore traces de plusieurs mots de passe)

Après le test  quelques nettoyages devraient remettre en ordre de marche


----------



## andr3 (17 Janvier 2015)

Si effectivement le Mac se prend les pieds dans le tapis parce qu'il a mémoriser plusieurs mots de passe pour un même compte, il suffit simplement d'aller dans le trousseau de clés et de supprimer toutes les entrées liés à Gmail.

Ensuite, ne donner que le bon mot de passe ... petite manip' que je fais de temps à autre pour des cas de figures similaires.


----------

